# washing a bite suit



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

*Just bought a bite suit used and wanted to wash it, was told to go to a place that washes hockey equipment , so thats the plan, but wanted to know what everyone else does? dry clean ? and can you dry it , i called hockey place they said they dry it too .*


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I just send mine to the manufacture and they take care of it


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I just go to the laundry mat and use one of their commercial washers. The huge ones that are front loading, made for washing big things like sleeping bags and stuff. I tried putting it in my front loading washer at home one time, I got it in there and washed it, but it REALLY put a strain on my washer trying to spin that sucker once it was wet, won't do that again.

I spin it dry, if I can I spin it a couple of times to really get as much water out as possible. Then I take it home and hang dry it. You can take some wire and bend it in a circle to hold the legs open if needed so air can flow through the entire suit. If you need to dry it faster you can do it in the dryer on NO heat, until it's about 70% dry and then hang dry it for the rest. Do NOT use heat, can't emphasize this enough, you don't want to shrink things.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Exactly like kadi said ,also we added extra downey to wash cycle.and taped buckle so they would not get broken,just wrapped duck tape around them,not clicked closed.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I was at laundry mat then hang it at home with a fan on it. Or put close to a dehumidafire (sp). That works the best.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I power washed mine last summer and then hung it out to dry and it made it like new. even took the stains out of the white stripes. Never thought of the laundromat though!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I do the same as Kadi. I take my scratch pants and suit to Laundry Mat and with some wool lite like detergent from the dollar store. I got caught and yelled out by the better half for washing my scratch pants in the washer it apparently left some dirt in the washer even thou I used the shop vac to pick up and trace left behind.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Drive through car wash in a convertible standing up, arms up, and legs spread. ;-):grin:

Actually I did know a guy who took his to a do it yourself car wash. Similar idea to the power washer.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL...My friend with his suit would just by a bottle a febreze and that is it. Had his suit in my garage while he had to leave for some month for a job. The garage was smelling bad, spent a day gave the dogs a bath, clean their crates, washed down the garage only to find the cause of the source was my friend suit.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> LOL...My friend with his suit would just by a bottle a febreze and that is it. Had his suit in my garage while he had to leave for some month for a job. The garage was smelling bad, spent a day gave the dogs a bath, clean their crates, washed down the garage only to find the cause of the source was my friend suit.


 
Thats bad. My football gear from back in the day probably wasnt even that fragrant.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

Cologne de decoy ) 1 part hockey or football gear
1 part wet shepherd
add a 1000 bites from dogs that have loving handlers who will put stuff like salmon oil or preformance powders on thier dogs food.
Stir and you have Cologne de decoy, only the brave flies will approach.
To remove the smell I prefer dry cleaning cost me $50. you don't even have to ask and your suit will move to the front of the line, so fast service.
I tried a company that washes hockey equipment they used to much detergent it bothered the dogs mouth when they bit and i smelled like bounce for over a month.


----------

